# Mail : "Préfixe" *** SPAM *** dans Mail : Objet bien que le message soit licite!



## gmaa (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,



Contexte : Mac OS 10.11.1 (El Capitan)

Application : Mail

Opérateur/FAI : Orange (Compte IMAP)



Un certain nombre de messages reçus sont précédés dans leur libellé Objet par

**** SPAM *** *sans raison de mon point de vue.



Exemple :

*•  Les Forums de MacGeneration  *** SPAM *** Petit Baffes pc - Nouvelle réponse à l…  17:40  Indésirables - XXXX *(XXXX : mon prénom)



J'ai viré toutes mes règles de filtrage sans amélioration.

Mes Préférences Mail :



Onglet : Courrier indésirable

Filtrer courrier indésirable *coché*


À l'arrivée d'un courrier indésirable :

Placer dans Courrier indésirable *coché*


Ces types de messages échappent au filtrage du courrier indésirable :

L'expéditeur du message fait partie de mes contacts *coché*


Déjà sous Yosemite j'avais ce genre de comportement.

J'ai essayé plusieurs autres réglages (illogiques) sans plus de succès



En accédant à ma boîte Mail directement sur Orange avec Safari j'ai la même chose (ce n'est donc pas local)

Dans l’onglet Mail (https://webmail1k.orange.fr/webmail/fr_FR/antiSpam.html)

le filtrage (liste rouge) n’envoie rien vers « indésirables » (supprimés immédiatement)

Liste verte vide.



Par contre :

*Vous souhaitez recevoir vos messages indésirables* (à l'exception des messages filtrés par votre liste rouge)

dans



*votre dossier "Indésirables" coché*



Et là, je ne sais pas comment est décrêté ce qui est indésirable ou non…



Je suis ouvert à toute explication et solution...



gmaa



Note : Je viens de rajouter Mac-G à mes contacts… Est-ce utile? Jamais fait avant!

Et ça n’explique pas qu’ils soient « déjà » indésirables « chez » Orange.


----------



## gmaa (24 Novembre 2015)

J'ai pu indiquer à Orange que "ces messages" n'étaient pas indésirables...

À suivre…


----------



## luc1en (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

regarde le code source d'une notification de Macg, tu verras que les liens qu'elle contient pointent sur un tout autre domaine que celui de l'expéditeur, et il est codé.
Thunderbird m'alerte si je clique sur le lien inclus, car le message est considéré frauduleux.


----------



## gmaa (24 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> regarde le code source d'une notification de Macg, tu verras que les liens qu'elle contient pointent sur un tout autre domaine que celui de l'expéditeur, et il est codé.
> Thunderbird m'alerte si je clique sur le lien inclus, car le message est considéré frauduleux.



Merci, je garde ta réponse sous le coude si…


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2015)

C'est le filtrage d'Orange qui ajoute ce préfixe ***SPAM*** devant le sujet des mails suspectés d'être indésirables.


----------



## gmaa (24 Novembre 2015)

Merci,
Un point d'éclairci!


----------



## luc1en (24 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est le filtrage d'Orange qui ajoute ce préfix [SPAM] devant le sujet des mails suspectés d'être indésirables
> Il faut désactiver le filtrage indésirable sur le web mail d'Orange


J'ajoute les expéditeurs validés (fournisseurs connus, organisations) à mon carnet d'adresses dans le webmail Free. Si un message correct est signalé comme spam, je le valide.


----------

